# Anyone able to read Gravely serial numbers?



## jakethemuss (Jul 8, 2013)

I just bought an older Gravely 430 commercial. Serial #10516. Could anyone help me identify the year and anything else in those numbers. Thanks. John


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a list of serial numbers, are there any letters in your serial number?

View attachment GravelySerialNumber.pdf


----------

